# Learn to listen



## slowmo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK i just finished a grow and didn't listen to what people said or what i had read. I trimmed the plant alot during veg and then more in flowering.. This is a bad idea. I stressed this plant into a hermie. I couldn't see the male parts in the buds so heres a pic of what i came out with. just over an ounce of smoke and 4 grams of seeds. learn from my mistake listen to peoples and read read read. If your not sure about what your doing ask someone. i hope this helps someone.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 28, 2008)

Are you going to try and germinate those seeds? Hows the bud smoke? I'm sure it still gets you plenty high...


----------



## Cole (Apr 28, 2008)

I read hermie seeds have a better chance of being hermie themselves?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 28, 2008)

your best bet is to use the green for hash and the seeds get rid of then that way you dont take no chances


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

ya, those seeds are gone. the bud is pretty good considering all the seeds, real sticky. oh well i learned from it so it wasn't a total loss. i bet i don't do any cutting without reading alot more about it before hand.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice to hear the bud was good! If I were you I'd just throw the seeds out in a bush somewhere and just come check up on things every now and then. More bud is good bud? Even if it is hermie bud, lol.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 29, 2008)

*Nothing wrong with your bud at all. Who cares if it has a few seeds. :confused2: As long as it gets ya HIGH and it's FREE!   IMHO toss the seeds in the trash as they will produce more hermie plants. *


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 29, 2008)

Anything i grow is for personal use so i don't mind the seeds, however i wanna good grow and good smoke. If im gonna grow it i wanna do it the best i can. this wasn't a lose for me it was a lesson. i've got 2 plants flowering and 7 just starting veg. i'll apply what i learned and see how they turn out so far so good. i would start a journal but i can't keep up with it. i'd either update it every 5 minutes or every 5 months. ok im stoned


----------



## snuggles (Apr 29, 2008)

Putting herm seeds outside in bushes will pollinate any good weed in the same area. Perpetuating the hermie gene is just plain wrong IMO if you really do like MJ LOL. You're just messing with the gene pool and not in a good way.

You still got some bud slowmo that's good and good advice nothing like listening and learning. But on the other hand there's nothing like experience and IMO you learn more from a mistake then from a nonmistake (new word yay). Also sharing that with everyone was cool, I would have lied LOL.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 29, 2008)

hermies die here. i trashed the seeds along with a 2 male plants. bag and burn.


----------

